# Kufatec bi-xenon HID kit



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi All!

it’s time to upgrade our 2019 beetle S’s headlights. I have searched the forum but there isn’t a definitive answer on feasibility so I have found this kit by kufatec









KUFATEC


Bi-xenon headlights Complete kit for retrofitting bi-xenon headlamps with integrated daytime running lights for VW Beetle 5C




www.kufatec.com





looks like it comes as a complete set with wiring and the leveling hardware. I am ready to get these and ask a local VW shop to install but there’s a note by kufatec to confirm


Only suitable for vehicles with the selectable PR no. (Please check with your local VW dealer)
any one know what this means And or if it’s possible to confirm myself?

I tried asking a local dealer during an oil change but I got no answer..

Thanks!


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

0N4 = Multi Link Rear axle
0N9 = Rear axle lightweight

The Kufatec-set you're referring to comes w/ Auto-leveling. The rear axle height sensor needs to be attached to the Multi Link rear axle. Kufatec keeps telling (and selling) that aLWR is required on HID retrofits (in Europe). But that's not the case for 5C Beetle's. 5C Beetle's have the 25W Xenon and for them aLWR and Headlight washers aren't mandatory by European law.

My wife's '14 NA Beetle R came w/ HID headlights, but no Auto-leveling, and no headlight washers from the factory. It has a manual adjuster instead. After our move to Germany it passed the TÜV inspection w/o aLWR.

I'm not sure if your Halogen Beetle has the manual headlight-leveling dial. Because in NA Auto-leveling or manual-leveling it's not necessary you could skip it at all. If so I guess you need the HID headlights, an adapter like in the following link, and coding.
KUFATEC

Before you order any parts, please check on your BCM if you have the pins 5&6 in plug B.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

thank you so much @ZERO815 !

I assume the US Beetle is 0N4. The other is what a torsion beam setup.. yikes

no headlight level adjuster in our Beetle S cabrio. It has the most basic headlight switch I’ve seen in a modern car  not even auto light 

is that plug B the one I have to unplug from under the dash? (See attachment) do I need to disconnect battery or do anything before I just yank it out?
thanks again


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

holson said:


> thank you so much @ZERO815 !
> 
> I assume the US Beetle is 0N4. The other is what a torsion beam setup.. yikes
> 
> ...


I don't think all US beetles are 0N4 - I know that in 2012-16 (at least) that the Beetle (with either a 2.5L or a 1.8T) had a torsion beam rear suspension set up and Beetle Turbo/R-Line (with the 2.0T making 200-210 hp, NOT the 170hp 2.0T) got the multi-link rear suspension. 

I do not know what rear suspension setup was in convertibles or if the 2017+ bugs got multi-link rear suspension following the death of the R-Line.

The headlight adjustment switch, if I'm following this correctly, would actually be its own switch. It would be a thumbwheel next to the gauge brightness dimmer and the interior color accent lighting switch. (Look for a little oval pod down and to the right of the headlight switch, no bigger than 1in by 3in.)

I do not have an answer to where Plug B is or if you need to disconnect the battery to do that. Hopefully ZERO815 might know the answer to that (or someone else on the forums).

Best of luck with this!!


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

holson said:


> thank you so much @ZERO815 !
> 
> I assume the US Beetle is 0N4. The other is what a torsion beam setup.. yikes
> 
> ...


Retrofitting a trailer hitch to my NA MK7 the company I bought the harness from adviced to disconnect the battery before removing the Plugs from the BCM. Don't be surprised that a lot of warning lights come on on your dash once you reconnect the battery. In my wife's Beetle the go away as soon as you start driving and the BCM recognizes the steering wheel angle sensor, ABS sensors, ... again.

If my documents are right you should look for the marked Pins 5 & 6. At least on my MK7 BCM some pins have a numbering molded into the plastic.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks again @ZERO815 - another newbie question here. How do I get the plug out or does the whole bcm cover come off like the picture you showed?

thanks!


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi, I'm in the UK and fitted Bi Xenon headlamps to my 2016 Bug earlier this year.

I almost bought the whole self leveling set up from Kufatec until I found out that it was dropped by VW in 2013.

Everything above is correct, and the first thing to do, as ZERO815 suggests, is check that your BCM has the two pins (B5 & B6) that are needed (they control the shutters in the lamps). Providing you have them it's fairly easy to fit the lights and get them working properly.

I did disconnect my battery and the one bit of advice I was given was to make sure the wheels were in the straight ahead position before disconnecting.

The plugs on the BCM have a white leaver you have to throw, but it needs releasing first, there is a tab at the bottom that you push in, and then you can swing the leaver. It is fiddly, but it's not hard. There must be a vid. on You Tube. I believe all BCM's across the VW range work in the same way.

I had quite a few problems with Kufatec, and their manual was terrible with lots of mistakes including errors with the coding. I helped them correct everything so now it's spot on.

I'm not familier with US spec cars, but I suspect the light's work slightly different to European cars.

I found there are different headlamps depending weather you have self leveling of manual leveling.

I investigated it all for Kufatec.

These are the Part #'s I found for US cars but *please DOUBLE CHECK before ordering* because I might have made a mistake.

US Cars up to June 2013 (Self leveling)
5C1 941 031/032 or 5C1 941 031B/032B

US Cars from July 2013 onwards (Manual leveling)
5C1 941 031D/032D

Good luck with your install, I'll keep an eye out for any more questions!


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

holson said:


> Thanks again @ZERO815 - another newbie question here. How do I get the plug out or does the whole bcm cover come off like the picture you showed?
> 
> thanks!












I only have a picture of my MK7 BCM but you have to unlock the white lever by pushing on the black tap. Does that make sense?


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks @ZERO815 and @Jules_r!

I was able unclip the connectors but there was barely any room to wiggle the connectors out to take a picture so I can inspect the pins. Will try again tomorrow...


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

holson said:


> Thanks @ZERO815 and @Jules_r!
> 
> I was able unclip the connectors but there was barely any room to wiggle the connectors out to take a picture so I can inspect the pins. Will try again tomorrow...


The way I did it was to remove the BCM, but if you can manage to get a picture I guess it would be easier.

If you decide to take it out once the two plugs are free you can just un-clip the BCM from it's housing and carefully lower it down and bingo, it's out. It might need some gentle wiggling.

The clips are at the bottom and if I remember you access them from the side nearest the back of the car, the fuse box side. I think there are two tabs to gently push down while pushing the bottom of the BCM towards the front of the car.

If you remove the small coin pot that covers the fuse box it makes it a bit easier to see whats going on.

My car is Right Hand Drive so it might be slightly different to yours.

Good luck and take your time, it's not hard!


----------



## blscargo1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Jules_r said:


> Hi, I'm in the UK and fitted Bi Xenon headlamps to my 2016 Bug earlier this year.
> 
> I almost bought the whole self leveling set up from Kufatec until I found out that it was dropped by VW in 2013.
> 
> ...


Do you know where the gateway is in the car


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

blscargo1 said:


> Do you know where the gateway is in the car


I'm sorry, I don't know because so far I haven't had to find it.
The only mods I have done is fit the Zenon lamps and an OE reversing camera (which European cars do not have).
For both of those mods all I had to find and wire was the BCM.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks again @Jules_r and @ZERO815 for the detailed instructions and help! I got the BCM out with some fiddling and sliding myself under the dash looking up into it. I did end up taking it out as it was easy enough to get it out once the plugs are taken out.

looks like I have both pins B5 and B6 and I am pretty sure the 2019 NA beetle cabrio S has multi link rear suspension (see picture) but it doesn’t matter since we don’t care about auto leveling now 

ECS tuning has the lights
left - 5C1 941 031 H





HID Headlight Assembly - Left


Genuine replacement HID headlight assembly with LED DRL's




www.ecstuning.com





right - 5C1 941 032 H





HID Headlight Assembly - Right


Genuine replacement HID headlight assembly with LED DRL's




www.ecstuning.com





Few follow up questions..
- part numbers are slightly different (H vs D) - are these auto leveling ones and I want the manual leveling ones?

- anyone know if these lights for $2800 a pair come complete with the ballasts, bulbs or are those separate?

- is the adapter from Kufatec just a pigtail on the existing halogen harness or do I need to run wires back to the BCM plug B for pins 5 and 6?

- last.. if I plug everything in and don’t reprogram do the lights come on without the hi-lo flasher working?

Thanks a bunch folks and Hope you are all having a great Christmas holiday


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

holson said:


> Thanks again @Jules_r and @ZERO815 for the detailed instructions and help! I got the BCM out with some fiddling and sliding myself under the dash looking up into it. I did end up taking it out as it was easy enough to get it out once the plugs are taken out.
> 
> looks like I have both pins B5 and B6 and I am pretty sure the 2019 NA beetle cabrio S has multi link rear suspension (see picture) but it doesn’t matter since we don’t care about auto leveling now


It's not very easy getting your head in there and looking up, but once you have done it once it's quite easy, just fiddly.
Great that you have the all important pins. Well done!



> ECS tuning has the lights
> left - 5C1 941 031 H
> 
> 
> ...


No, D are manual leveling so H is likely just a supersession.
A quick Google found this website..... and it states that H replaces D, cheaper, too!





2014-2019 Volkswagen Beetle Composite Assembly 5C1-941-031-H | VW Parts Vortex


Save Big On This OEM VW Composite Assembly, Part #5C1-941-031-H for 2014-2019 Volkswagen Beetle. Wholesale Prices, Fast Shipping, Order Online or Call 888-667-8938.




www.vwpartsvortex.com





There is a system on that site where you can check if it's right for you, you need to be 100% sure!



> - anyone know if these lights for $2800 a pair come complete with the ballasts, bulbs or are those separate?


I think generally Xenons do come complete with ballasts and bulbs. The picture on that link ^^^ shows them, and mine, which came direct from the manufacturer (Hella) came complete. Mine were even adjusted correctly.



> - is the adapter from Kufatec just a pigtail on the existing halogen harness or do I need to run wires back to the BCM plug B for pins 5 and 6?


You do have to run a thin cable (2 wires) from the headlamps to the BCM so it has to go through the bulkhead, that was the bit that worried me most, but it's no big deal, really nothing to worry about.

The wires to the BCM have pins already attached. All you do is push them into that big plug. As long as you get them in the right holes your sorted!



> - last.. if I plug everything in and don’t reprogram do the lights come on without the hi-lo flasher working?


I'm not familier with US spec cars, but I'm pretty sure the lights work slightly different so I'm not sure what would, and what wouldn't, work. @ZERO815 would probably know the difference USA vs. Euro

There were 4 or 5 things (Bytes) that needed to be re coded on mine. I didn't try Hi/Low until it was coded so not sure about them but I do know the DRL's didn't work until the coding was right.

If you are going to do it you have to code it right. OBDEleven is cheap and works great for this kind of thing.

When I did mine the coding supplied by Kufatec was wrong. The DRL's are super bright, they obviously need to be because they are for day time. When you switch to side lights (not sure if you have them, or maybe you call them something different) the DRL's should dim..... if they didn't they would be way too bright at night.

That was the problem with the Kufatec coding..... they didn't dim as they should so anyone out there with Kufatec coding will be dazzling other drivers when it gets dark. I worked out how to fix it and Kufatec did amend their manual.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks @Jules_r !

thanks also for the link to that site - does confirm fit on wife and I’s 2019 and about $500 cheaper per side. I do see the ballasts and bulbs in the pictures too. Since these are 25w lights 

we think alike on not liking these extra wiring! Glad to hear it was not a big deal to line up

good to know about obdeleven- I was under the impression that I’d have to find a friendly VW shop who will reprogram those bytes for me.

looks like in summary all I need is that obdeleven pro pack, a pair of headlights and the kufatec harness (I assume that comes with the coding necessary?)

while On the topic of the bulbs, are they d5s or d8s bulbs? Look like those are the two 25w bulbs available.

thanks again and looking forward to seeing better!


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

D8S 25W to my knowledge.

Bought used headlights in Germany and shipped them to the US. There I replaced our factory fitted HID headlights w/ the European headlights. To be honest I didn't notice a difference in functions or light pattern. All I needed was the e-approved stamp for the registration in Germany.


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

The NA headlight factory part numbers from our Beetle were:
5C1 941 031 D 
5C1 941 032 D


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

not sure if it‘s a bug in Kufatec‘s site but I guess no shipping to California? 😂

lights ordered, I might see if a local shop will do the coding for me instead of purchasing the programmer since I don’t foresee additional mods.


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

holson said:


> not sure if it‘s a bug in Kufatec‘s site but I guess no shipping to California? 😂
> 
> lights ordered, I might see if a local shop will do the coding for me instead of purchasing the programmer since I don’t foresee additional mods.


If you struggle with the harness I have a spare one that I could sell you.

There is however a bit of a story with it.......

The length of cable between the two lights is too short. I fitted it to my car and it worked fine, the problem is that the section of cable in question had to go the most direct route from one light to the other, basically a straight line across the engine/rad rather than neatly cable tied around the edge of the engine bay.

They told me that it's not the cables that are wrong, it's the way they have been wrapped in that cloth tape they use. So, it just needs unwrapping and then re-wrapping correctly with new tape, which is easily available.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks @Jules_r - I was able to order. Their cust support pointed out that Kalifornien is California. I feel pretty dumb now lol


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Semi success! The two issues now are I get “cornering light” faults in module 09. I don’t think I have cornering lights in the base beetle. I assume cornering lights are essentially fog lights? I have tried switching them off but the faults are still there. Not a big deal but the lack of high beams is...

high beam issue-

the flash to pass works fine so power gets to the solenoid for flash to pass but flipping forward on the stalk for high beams does nothing or intermittently the solenoid flips to high beams for a split second and goes back to dipped beam.

other points...

the harness is good quality but I really struggled with trying to get the front cowling off to route the cable under that piece and even broke one of the plastic plugs. I decided to just run it along the radiator support bracket from side to side of the car. I also had to cut one of the knobs on the bulkhead rubber boot and seal it back up good with the two B5 and B6 cables passed through to the BCM

coding..

the provided coding did work for the most part but DRLs were not working but I got that fixed.
I’ve attached the coding instructions that Kufatec sent and what I ended up with - primarily I noticed that the DRLs were not working so I found DRL in obdeleven and set that to Active. I also set DRL to deactivate upon handbrake activation (how the car was in stock form). My guess is this is all in Byte 23...

any pointers on how to fix the lack Of high beam Issue? The cornering light fault is annoying but not a deal breaker. It stores a code but nothing on the dash


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Actually.... the high beam issue is a bit more interesting. If I push forward on the stalk ever slightly the high beam comes on but the moment I push it forward to the ‘locked’ high beam position the solenoid switches back to dipped / low beam....


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

Good news that you are almost there!

Regarding your first issue, I just looked through my coding.... I'm not connected to the car but I don't think that matters. So, providing your coding matches mine you could try the following, but I'm not responsible for any problems that may arise, I'm no expert in this, all I have done is fit Xenons and a reverse camera. Anything you change is at your risk..... and be sure to take a back up so you can change everything back should you need to.

Byte 12, Bit 6 (remember the first one is Bit 0) Cornering lights - Change to Not active (unchecked)

Byte 21, Bit 2 Cornering/turn lights via turn signal - Change to Not active (unchecked)

Thats all I can see that references the corner lighting.

Having thought about this for a bit I think it could be down to the way Kufatec give you the new coding as Hex values. Surely that can change bit's that have nothing to do with the headlights..... and it would seem that could be the case here with Bytes 12 and 21.

It would be easy to check..... you can connect to your car and change the Hex for Byte 12 back to how it was before you touched it (24) and see what is checked and what isn't without actually making the changes. It would be interesting to know if Bit 6 changes to Not active.

Same with Byte 21.

Maybe it would be better if Kufatec listed the individual Bits and the correct value for each?

Regarding the cowling, yes, it is tricky to remove and Kufatec's instructions about how to remove are wrong.

The first thing I would do is flash the lights and listen..... you should here the shutters, which are in the headlamps, move to their up/high beam position. Do you hear them move?

It's interesting that Byte 23 didn't work for you because it was wrong for me as well. 

I'll explain what happened with my install, but before I do I need to explain how Euro lights work because I think they are different to yours!

Ignoring fog lights how many positions do you have on your headlamp switch? Is it two.... 1) Off & 2) on?

We have three..... 1) Off, 2) Side Lights and 3) Headlights.

So, side lights are just a dim light that you might use when its beginning to get dark, or in a very well lit area at night, tail lights come on as usual.

So, for Euro cars....

1) Off - The DRL's are on at full (daytime) brightness which is very bright. (It would be much too bright to use at night)

2) Side lights - The DRL's dim to about half their daytime brightness and the small inboard LED's (at 3 and 9 o clock) also light up

3) Headlights - The DRL's and small inboard marker's stay in their dim state and the headlights come on.

The problem with the original Kufatec coding was that when I turned my side lights on the DRL's did not dim and the small inboard LED did not illuminate, they stayed at full 'Daytime' brightness, same when I switched to headlamps.... the DRL's were way too bright.

I messed about with the coding and fixed the problem by unchecking Bit 4 in Byte 23... after that everything worked exactly as it should.

I'm going to post screen grabs of all my relevant Byte's, they might help you, you can compare. Don't forget my car is 2016, so pre facelift, European spec and it has front and rear fog lights with corner lights as well.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks @Jules_r Much appreciate the detailed response and screen grabs

*Regarding light switch. *The US base model S only has two positions

1) Off - The DRL's are on at full (daytime) brightness which is very bright. (It would be much too bright to use at night)
2) Headlights - The DRL's and small inboard marker's stay in their dim state and the headlights come on.

the above is working perfectly in dipped beam.

I also just bought myself a cheapo android phone - I need that visibility you have linking the bits to the functions that the iOS app doesnt have So I can flip bit by bit.

and yes, the *shutters inside the projector work.* Here’s a video of the issue





at the beginning you can see that flash to pass works really well. right around the 9th second is when I push the stalk a little bit forward, the high beam comes on but the moment I push it all the way to the high beam (main beam) position the shutter goes back to dipped beam.


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm amazed that you have had to order an Android phone.

I would have thought that in the big world of coding what we are doing here is basic, and full functionality should be available on both Android and ios.

The good news is that it sounds like your shutters are working as they should so wiring/BCM all good.

Are you able to compare all your coding to all my coding?

Have you searched the coding section of the forum to see if anyone else has had the same problem?

Another question.... Does your car have the manual height adjust for the headlamps? Did you get the additional six white wires from Kufatec, and did you fit them?


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi @Jules_r the android phone should be here today and I’ll be comparing the coding and see if I can flip a few bits around - I am curious about “when main beam is on dipped beam is off” setting that seems related. I tried flipping that on and off but didn’t solve the main/high beam issue

my car doesn’t have manual headlight height adjust so I omitted the six jumper wires


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

All sorted. @Jules_r your screenshots helped tremendously. I got the android Nokia phone and was able to follow along your screenshots, compare bit by bit and test.

Resolution: the key Byte was Byte 22, bit 6. I had to set that to on even though it seemed completely unrelated. Turning it off replicated the issue I had earlier with the high beam. I did set bits 2 and 3 to your setting as well. bit 2 doesn’t make a difference for me and bit 3 I never tested. I’m leaving Byte 22 alone for now as things are working

*cornering light fault*

resolution*:*
i was able to get rid of the the cornering light faults by turning off Bit 7 “front fog lights” within Byte 21 based on a hyperlinked recommendation I read while playing around with the android app mentioning to make sure front fog lights are connected. I made the connection that the fog lights and cornering lights are the same in the beetle. FYI @Jules_r i did turn off the other two cornering light related settings you shared anyway

I think I am done with the heavy Lif. I need to get the headlights realigned, replace a couple of broken clips in the engine bay as part of installing the kufatec harness, and finally tidy up the wiring of the kufatec harness with some cable clips.. oh and put the battery jacket back on 

many thanks @Jules_r for those screenshots. They were extremely helpful. I’m going to share coding info, specifically byte 21 BIT 7 (For cars without fog lights I guess) and Byte 22 Bit 6 to kufatec. Hopefully future buyers dont have to deal with this


----------



## Jules_r (Jan 13, 2020)

Thats great news, I'm pleased to hear it's all working properly..... nice upgrade!!

Did you buy your lights new? The reason I ask is because mine didn't need alignment, they were perfect out of the box.

I have never been flashed by another road user and the car passed it's MOT which is a yearly test where lot's of things are checked including headlamp alignment.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought the lights new from the vendor you shared. The headlights were aimed low compared to the halogens (took reference marks) and the left one was lower than the right. The car’s going in for a new windshield next week anyway so I’ll have the dealership realign the lights - it’ll be that rare base model Beetle S w Xenon lights 

Yeah... the lights are quite an upgrade for sure - can’t wait to drive it at night to enjoy. Even during daytime or dusk/dawn it looks great with the DRLs and LED city light setup. Definitely more Audi-esque


----------

